# what is the purpose of browbands?



## mavandkaz (17 March 2008)

after reading a post the other day about someone's horse shaking their head and a couple of replies thinking it may be caused by a tight pinching browband, it got me thinking. 
my youngster has grown and his brow band has gotten a bit tight. he has also taken to shanking his head a little. before i order an extra full browband i wanted o try riding him without one to see if this helped but wondered if this was ok? got me thinking if there is no reason for browbands why do we all use them?


----------



## Shilasdair (17 March 2008)

To stop the headpiece slipping back up the horse's neck.
S


----------



## dwi (17 March 2008)

Think about where headcollars can often end up sitting on the horses' head. I wouldn't personally ride without a browband


----------



## merlinsquest (17 March 2008)

I suppose that even the western bridles have a loop that goes round the ear, even if there is no browband as such.... so it must be there for a purpose!!??


----------



## Cahill (17 March 2008)

google ``one ear bridle``


----------



## cobdonkey (17 March 2008)

A girl at my yard decided that as her brow band was broken she would ride without it. As soon as she mounted and started to ride towards the school the head peice slipped back causing large amounts of pressure on the back of the neck and mouth, as soon as he panic'd it got tighter and he nearly went over backwards. Most of the yard including myself advised her as she was getting on that it may not be a sensible option to ride like that but it fell on death ears and she nearly killed herself. So personally I wouldnt advise it.


----------



## Daphnelia (18 March 2008)

My headshy pony was sold to me without a browband (they said it was too difficult to get on him) and with the headpiece and noseband strap taped together at the poll. I rode him out like that and during our first canter it did slip back a bit. So I wouldnt advise it, but in our case we didnt have any choice. 
He will now let me put on a browband as long as I am sufficiently careful (in his eyes!) - so he has a lovely blue crystal one as his reward  
	
	
		
		
	


	





xxx


----------



## NoCollection (18 March 2008)

Well, it makes a convenient place to display the bling.


----------

